
Robots are trying to take our job. Let's acknowledge they're already here - pucknkhaos
https://www.propellercrm.com/blog/sales-a
======
tinaleaton
I'm all for transparency. To me, AI feels like another avenue in which those
who are truly engaged in their jobs will excel and those who aren't will get
found out. In most cases, I think AI will be a rising tide that lifts all
ships and it's smarter to start figuring out how it works for your business
now rather than scrambling to catch up when it inevitably becomes the "norm."

------
get8bit
I love this. I keep hearing AI will "took or jorbs!", but I am 100% for
embracing it and making it work for us.

